# Fave Board Games



## Clark Kent (Oct 5, 2006)

*Fave Board Games
By JeffJ - Thu, 05 Oct 2006 15:03:03 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

What are some of your favorite board and non-collectible card games?

Here's my list:

Illuminati
Talisman 1st Ed.
Axis and Allies
Dork Tower (basically a remake of Dark Tower, but without the electronic tower and using the characters from Dork Tower)


I'm sure more will come to mind later.

Jeff


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 5, 2006)

Axis and Allies
Shogun (basically Axis and Allies in medival Japan)
Battletech
Risk

Hmmm... there's a trend here...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 5, 2006)

Risk, Chess & Klin Zha.

Also, Axis & Allies, Shogun, Fortress America, Star Fleet Battles are good too


----------



## zDom (Oct 5, 2006)

Risk, Chess, Monopoly (tournament style)


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 5, 2006)

My wife and I are Scrabble freaks.

Here is a list of two letter words accepted in Scrabble tournaments.  If you learn it, you can be nearly unbeatable in the game:

AA  AB  AD  AE  AG  AH  AI  AL  AM  AN  AR  AS  AT  AW  AX  AY  BA  BE  BI  BO  
BY  DE  DO  ED  EF  EH  EL  EM  EN  ER  ES  ET  EX  FA  GO  HA  HE  HI  HM  HO  
ID  IF  IN  IS  IT  JO  KA  LA  LI  LO  MA  ME  MI  MM  MO  MU  MY  NA  NE  NO  
NU  OD  OE  OF  OH  OM  ON  OP  OR  OS  OW  OX  OY  PA  PE  PI  RE  SH  SI  SO  
TA  TI  TO  UH  UM  UN  UP  US  UT  WE  WO  XI  XU  YA  YE  YO


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 5, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> My wife and I are Scrabble freaks.
> 
> Here is a list of two letter words accepted in Scrabble tournaments. If you learn it, you can be nearly unbeatable in the game:
> 
> ...


 
I know this list well!!!  Knowing the word QAT and QUA are also very helpful, especially towards the end of games...

I am a scrabble junky and a pretty decent player too.  I love backgammon and chess (not very good).


----------



## Kacey (Oct 5, 2006)

Backgammon, Chess, Monopoly, Gin (okay, that's a card game, not a board game), Rummi Kub


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2006)

Monopoly, Life, Checkers ( no laughing)


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 5, 2006)

I love checkers!

Used to play the heck outta scrabble, haven't in years though.  Not that I was any good at it.

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I love checkers!
> 
> Used to play the heck outta scrabble, haven't in years though. Not that I was any good at it.
> 
> Jeff


 
I suck at Scrabble.I love Checkers but my wife beats me everytime, she was taught to play by her Grandfather..My ALL time favorite isn't a board game it's *Uno*..A whole lotta fun especially if you've got a fun group and have ad a few drinks


----------



## Kacey (Oct 5, 2006)

Drac said:


> I suck at Scrabble.I love Checkers but my wife beats me everytime, she was taught to play by her Grandfather..My ALL time favorite isn't a board game it's *Uno*..A whole lotta fun especially if you've got a fun group and have ad a few drinks



I thought Uno was a card game.


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I thought Uno was a card game.


 
It is a card game...I thought he only wanted board games listed...Sorry I'm getting tired.....


----------



## Kacey (Oct 5, 2006)

Drac said:


> It is a card game...I thought he only wanted board games listed...Sorry I'm getting tired.....



Yeah, me too... and I listed a card game too - I just identified it as one.... and I also wanted to be sure we were talking about the same game.


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Yeah, me too... and I listed a card game too - I just identified it as one.... and I also wanted to be sure we were talking about the same game.


 
Hey, we know what we like....


----------



## Kacey (Oct 5, 2006)

Drac said:


> Hey, we know what we like....


And that _is _what's important, after all!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 5, 2006)

I play Risk, Monopoly, Chess, Backgammon, Rummikube (is that board? well technically not), Parcheesi, and that old time favorite... Stratego!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 5, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> I play Risk, Monopoly, Chess, Backgammon, Rummikube (is that board? well technically not), Parcheesi, and that old time favorite... Stratego!



Well... I have the 'fancy' plastic tile holders for Rummi Kub, and we spread the tiles out all over the table, so that's sort of a board... kind of... I listed it too!


----------



## zDom (Oct 5, 2006)

Uno IS a cool card game 

Hey -- anybody remember what the difference between 

Checkers and Draughts is? I guess I could google it, but more fun to ask here 

I played draughts as a kid when I lived on a British Isle for a couple years, but don't remember much about it except that is basically checkers. Something like, jumps are mandatory instead of optional?


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 6, 2006)

Axis and Allies (original, european and asian campaigns)
chess, but more so Shogi, Japanese chess. It rocks!
scrabble
used to love monopoly

It's hard finding people to play Shogi. Once you get used to it though, European Chess just can not compare. I also tried playing Chinese Chess, but its not quite as entertaining. Shogi rocks!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> I play Risk, Monopoly, Chess, Backgammon, Rummikube (is that board? well technically not), Parcheesi, and that old time favorite... Stratego!


 
Stratego is the best!  Love that game!


----------



## rutherford (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm a Reiner Knizia fanboy.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reiner_Knizia

However, Medici is my favorite boardgame.

I also have a soft spot for Kahuna (Arabana-Ikibiti).


----------



## Arizona Angel (Oct 6, 2006)

Masterpeice, Stratego, Clue, Risk


----------



## Drac (Oct 6, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> Stratego is the best! Love that game!


 
Stratego!!! What an excellent game...Almost forgot about it....Thanks for the memory....


----------

